#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  combo box to display multiple records in a form

## stats09

Hi,
See attached screen dumps. Sorry could not attach db as it is too large.

form.doc

combo box has staff initials- 

Currently the form shows records of all staff members.

once I select an initial from the combo box i want it to show me all the records associated only with that initail.

How do I go about this without using code or visual basics?

Many Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## stats09

Please help with my combo box query

Many thanks

----------


## stats09

Please help with my combo box query

Many thanks

----------


## stats09

Hi,
See attached screen dumps. Sorry could not attach db as it is too large.
form.doc

combo box has staff initials- 

Currently the form shows records of all staff members.

once I select an initial from the combo box i want it to show me all the records associated only with that initail.

How do I go about this without using code or visual basics?

Many Thanks

----------


## stats09

Not yet resolved

please see what I am trying to do in the attached in my first post above....... (combo box not working)


Thanks

----------


## split_atom18

> How do I go about this without using code or visual basics?



I have one question and one statement:

Why? (not use code)

I am not sure this is possible without using some form of code either macro or vb, cause you will require at least a requery.

----------


## stats09

Well isn't it possible just using the properties function behind the combo box....? 

Well if I have the combo box created what code do I need>? and where does it go??

Thanks

----------


## alansidman

Look at this web site and look at the tutorials on combo boxes.  There are three of them.  Also look at the video on "Build a Custom Filter" after you view the combo box tutorials.  This is probably the quickest way without seeing your database itself.  If you are still stuck after viewing these then, post your db with dummy (sample data) information and not the full db.  
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/AccessMain.htm
Alan

----------


## stats09

Thanks alansidman,

I will give that a go and let you know how I went.

Many thanks

Stats09

----------


## stats09

alansidman,
 I just went through this tutorial, I am already past the stage of creating the combo box as in the tutorial I have the combo box but it does not function when i select items from the list???

Thanks
Stats

----------


## alansidman

ok, the next step is for you to post your db with a small amount of dummy data in it.  With out seeing the actual database, we could be here for weeks trying different things. For me, I am out of quick solutions in my bag of tricks.  Post your db so we can test drive it.

Alan

----------


## stats09

Hi alansidman,

I tried to upload my file it is about 1MB after ive zipped it but it wont let me upload....? Ive already cut it down heaps any suggestions...?

Thanks
stats09

----------


## alansidman

Do a compact and repair.  This will get rid of any bloat.  After that, check the size.  If it is still to large then post it to a site like box.net and post the URL here without the www.  Then someone here can download it and look at it.  Make sure you post it to box.net as a public folder.  But do the Compact and repair first.

Alan

----------

